# lil ds90



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys i have a lil ds90 for my son and its a great bike but i was wondering if there is something i can do to get a lil more out of it. It has a very slow acceleration so i jus want to fix that plus id like some more aggresive tires tor it. So yall have any ideals


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Wish i could help ya, I am thinkin about getting one for my son too and i've read alot of post about people asking for idea's on how to get more power out of them. I havent read any answers though.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Arent those bikes for tots governed down?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well i dont remember where i found it but i could try n find the site again if yall would like. they have cluth kits, cdi, exhaust, ect. but its a lil pricey.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

really, im interested


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.maximumrpm.com/index.php?p=catalog&parent=2&pg=1 this play has a ton of stuff for the ds70 ds90 and the outlaw 90


----------

